# Memorial day smoking



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Loaded up the smoker this weekend...rain or shine I was determined. Pork Butt "INJECTED = FIRST TIME", pork sirloin roast "INJECTED = FIRST TIME", wild hog meat "SOME INJECTED = FIRST TIME", St. Louis & Baby Backs. I was kind of upset with myself not having cooked any sausage to go with this feast but oh well. After it was cut up and served, there wasn't much talking going on and the consensus was "delicious...cooked to perfection"...Ill take that all day....my little taste tester made it in the pictures again.


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

All looks good...But where are the pics of the finished product???...


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes the finished product...well I tend to drink beer when I'm cooking. Since I cooked on Sunday I did not put a limit on how much I could drink...this resulting in not caring what the product looked like. I know it tasted good because I sampled several times through out the process, and the guests didn't say much while they had a plate in front of them. Stay tuned for the next episode and I will have pictures of the finished goods.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## marker1444 (Apr 27, 2015)

What kind of smoker is that? Looks like some thick steel.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I am not sure what kind of smoker it is. All I know is it was made in Schulenber, TX. My old cooker finally gave out and my Dad reminded me that my Grandpaw had one in his barn, and my dad could only remember him cooking on it once or twice. Last year during Christmas I went rummaging around and low and behold there it was. Covered in dust, and minimal rust. Asked him if he was willing to get rid of it, to which his response was "that's a $1000.00 pit" I said its got two bad tires and needs a paint job which knocks the price down to about $250.00. After a few scotches he said if you want it ill take a $100.00 for it. Sold, I gave him the bill and he gave me a 50 back. I love that old hammer head. After a good wire wheeling and several coats of high heat primer, paint, and a couple of new tires I was smoking.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

That is a fine story...


----------



## Hornsfan76 (Nov 13, 2011)

That pup looks like it smells some goodys


----------

